# Need a good Fender tech on Vancouver Island



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got a vintage Twin Reverb head that's got problems beyond my ability (Tried the obvious tube substitutions). Can anybody recommend a particular shop on Vancouver Island that's good with Blackface Fenders?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

JC Maillet is out there somewhere....the guy is a genius

"viva analog" is his website


Welcome to "viva Analog"


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a site to visit. Thanks. Can't seem to see anything about whether he actually does repair work himself or has a shop, but I'll ask around. There's sure some interesting stuff on his viva Analogue page if nothing else.

Kind of hope somebody from this neck of the woods might know something about Alloy Music in Victoria or Music Maxx in Nanaimo, or any other storefront service shops on the lower Island. I'm hoping to find a tech with some background on the AB763 blackface chassis who'll know the quirks and where to start.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yes, he does amp repairs & also builds custom FX based on some rare & obscure circuits, I have a couple & they are fantastic

here's his email

[email protected]


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks bolero. I've sent him an email. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Bolero, you did a good thing! I emailed him and he just called me. Turns out he lives less than ten miles from where I work and we'll be hooking up Friday.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got my Twin back from JC Maillet. This is like a second honeymoon! I've never heard my amp sound so sweet and the amp's hum level is down dramatically. I gather there were a lot of issues created by the previous owner involving component substitutions, questionable "design improvements", and sloppy wire dressing, with the biggest problem being the bias circuit. Anyway....I'm really happy with how this turned out and I would enthusiastically recommend JC Maillet at viva Analog to anybody out there who's looking for "the Best". And thanks Bolero, you did me a real favour by helping me find him.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, glad I could help....J.C. is the man!!

cheers


----------

